# Pompano / St George Island ?



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have a friend on a gun forum that wants to know when the spring run for pomps should be in this area. I will pass the info and this site to him via link when answered. Thanx


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pompano Run*

I have been Pompano fishing for many years an the only reliable indicator has been my 'Pompano Tree'. When it begins to bud; head for the beach.

Right now, it's been unseasonably cold and I haven't seen a hint of green yet. You can bet that I'll be posting less then.

PM me for a source to contact(me) for when it happens. C2


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Charlie 2-- recon one of those trees would grow up in ral.,n.c.? If they do, would you send me the latin type name of it or a clipping? I will plant it near my Shad bush [ these work good up here!!].


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pompano Tree*

I don't know what its Latin name is but the common name is 'Popcorn Tree', because it produces little white seeds that look like popcorn. 

For grabs, I'm going to Google it just to educate myself. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Popcorn Tree*



Charlie2 said:


> I don't know what its Latin name is but the common name is 'Popcorn Tree', because it produces little white seeds that look like popcorn. For grabs, I'm going to Google it just to educate myself. C2


I did a Google and what I found surprised me. Read it for yourself and decide.

The Popcorn Tree that I can observe is located behind my yard on college property. I kill all of the small plants as they appear as I've really heard horror stories.

I'll keep an eye on it to see when the Pompano should start showing up. C2


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks C2-- I will not be planting TRIADICA SEBIFERA !!!


----------



## JonInJax (Jan 11, 2010)

In prior years, the pomps would start showing up in late March, with the run really heating up in April and May.

But with the cold snaps this year, I'd be surprised if they show up before April.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I use the bikini tree. When the bikinis get off the towels and tip toe in the water, it is time to fish for pomps. Usually the 3rd week in March.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HAHA i like the bikini tree.. But i saw a crazy early blooming bikini tree wednesday.. waters 51 degrees here.. brrrrrrrr


----------

